# ADB problems



## Husker_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

Im trying to use ADB in ubuntu 11.10 and can't get it to see my bionic. It sees it when its in recovery mode but not when its booted. If I run Adb devices in terminal it shows there but offline. Usb debugging is checked and I've tried all the different settings for my usb connection. I did try an incredible and it connects just fine. What am I missing? One other issue I also have is I can't get it to usb tether. I am paying for the service also. Everything I read about usb tethering and linux says its native, just plug in and go. I've been fighting both these issues for several days and am googled out.

Got the usb tether solved. Found one box I didnt have checked. So 1 dumb oversight solved. Still no luck with the adb offline problem though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------

